# Hysterectomy and lysis of adhesions



## cpckim (Jan 8, 2009)

Is it ever acceptable to code lysis of adhesions and drainage of follicular cysts with a hysterectomy?


----------



## rebecca lopez (Jan 30, 2009)

*tah and lysis*

if your doctor documents that is was Unusual procedure services you can code modifer 22 and send op note.
If not:
The lysis is included int he Hysto's. but the cyst I am not sure I need to look it up in the CCI edits.


----------

